# RTR Boris – August 2009 – February 6, 2012



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Yet another RTR boy has left, leaving only one. They have left a huge imprint on my soul, these poor unfortunate rats. From walking into that basement apartment into a wall of reek, to seeing all those boys crammed into a horrible little pine and chicken wire box, all their injuries, and issues, and overcrowding…knowing that taking home 28 boys was INSANE for me to do, and doing it anyways.









Boris was named for the Who’s very special spider. He was a big burly black guy.



















He was one of the boys who stayed with me living in the Big Boys cage. There was a smaller boys cage, and a young or sick boys cage…my FN’s and R-695 were full. LOL



















Then he starts to become Mr Hormonal
















A snip took care of that so he could leave with his much gentler companion Toby and they lived together for a long time

Then one day I decided my RTR’s were old enough and laidback enough to try to intro 2 groups back together…so Toby and Boris met again with Waco and Finley and all was good  Toby was going to be leaving us soon due to a massive tumour on his side, so I wanted to do the intro’s for Toby’s sake while his friend was still with us.

(Boris is on the right)










He was a chubby happy soft coated boy now and he attached himself to Finley most of all 









Then they moved into the Lilith/Oldies cage and life became even more grand with breakfast and dinners, new special friends and cuddly “girls” LOL

Dec 7, 2011

Life is Good









What’s going to happen Next?









Next sadly was PT at 30 months of age, which meant injections…Boo!, but that also meant he would now get to sleep on the bed, getting handfeeding from Mom, and boy did he LOVE that….Yay!





























We had a very good night, he was lively, and happy, having gobbled down 25 cc’s of food for me. I had dozed off, with him sleeping by my side, and that is where I found him, still upright, just gone. At least these last RTR’s are going quietly and where they wanted to be. Love you Bor-bor.
















Finley joined us for only 1 night and passed away yesterday beside Boris, and I think Boris just decided that he would slip away with him.

Tonight, resting and getting cuddles before asking for more food


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

What a gentleman (and a very lucky rat). RIP Boris.


----------



## krys (Dec 4, 2011)

Such a nice guy! RIP


----------

